# Moving outta state for a job



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

OK now that the days of self sponsors are over, &amp; no full time acad. for P/T PO either are gone. Since 3/4 of the jobs out there have MA Academy trained required as a prerequisites. How many of u non academy trained folks will be moving outta state? If any of u are thinking of moving away and not interested in FL or CA then u might wanna consider the Hampton Roads area of VA.


----------



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

Headed your way in April for the exam. And like Alan Jackson said "hes gone country" Iam ready to make the move.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm moving on out... just waiting for the "official" offer. The recruiting Sgt. and Lt. told me I should be good to go for the July academy. Its pointless to wait around for a civil service job here. If you can get on somewhere out of state, take it! You become much more marketable with that full time certification. So i'm starting in VT... I may love it and spend my career there, if not, I can always transfer somewhere else. Having the opportunity to start this career at 23 is something I won't pass up


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Bigape....don't give up on Taunton yet! 8)


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

I am going to be taking the Vermont State Police test and also some tests down in Connecticut. Maybe something will happen with either of those states.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

The Hampton Roads are tops on my list for applying. In the past I have tested for Chesapeake, VA, but didn't score high enough. 

Most departments south of the Mason/Dixon (PA/MD line) hire very frequently and in large amounts. 

If you want to stay in Mass and deal with the Civil Circus, liberal idealism, and small department mentally, have fun and stay safe.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

For you fellow Bostonians that are willing to go west, LAPD is always hiring... At least 400 in the next year or so. Lots of sun and crime out here!


----------



## sgtmvm (Jan 17, 2005)

Zuke-- roger that, been considering VA myself for a few years. I have a couple acquaintances on Suffolk County (VA), VA Beach, and Newport News PDs, who have nothing but positive comments. Suffolk County I understand has lots of $$$ and take good care of the officers and equipment. Also like LASD, don't forget the VA Beach Sheriffs Dept., as far as I understand the latest mayor (don't recall her name...the one who is hell-bent on "cleaning up" the city) is in the process of giving VBSD more patrol responsibility. Not sure of the details, but it's a solid rumor...

Good Luck!


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

So what are the Departmetns to avoid when looking out of state. Anyone have some info?

As far as I know the ones to avoid are in VA are Portsmouth, in MD, avoid Prince George's County Police and avoid DC Metro. All have high crime, very low moral and rapid turnover.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Zuke said:


> So what are the Departmetns to avoid when looking out of state. Anyone have some info?
> 
> As far as I know the ones to avoid are in VA are Portsmouth, in MD, avoid Prince George's County Police and avoid DC Metro. All have high crime, very low moral and rapid turnover.


Yeah I am here in VA & I am applying a year before I even get out of the military. I Think I might try to get on as an AUX for VABeach SD. while I am still waiting. I think Portsmouth is one of the lower paying areas around here I don't know much about the city, other than I am having my surgery there. My wife wants me to stay in New England but i tell her once we get a few hours away from home it (millville, blackstone area) it doesn't matter because we will both be working and will hardly make back home anyway. Atleast not any more if we were here in VA. I was trying to get stationed in jacksonville FL, but I am pretty sure I am stuck here.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Also the VSP appear to be hiring regularly

[web:490b33e161]http://www.vsp.state.va.us/jobtrooper.html[/web:490b33e161]


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

heres suffolk PD. and Norfolk PD

Suffolk PD

[web:1b80088530]http://www.suffolk.va.us/police/recruitment.html[/web:1b80088530]

[web:1b80088530]http://www.norfolk.gov/Police/Employment_Exam_Dates.asp[/web:1b80088530]


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

tellyour";p="60089 said:


> I am going to be taking the Vermont State Police test and also some tests down in Connecticut. Maybe something will happen with either of those states.


Don't apply in CT...there's enough competition as it is! Try for NH too, they hire a good amount.


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

What's the matter with a little competition kttref? :shifty: I kind of like Connecticut.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I test bad enough as it is, the less competition the better! I'm working on bringing my scores up, but they still suck. 

You can come down here on one condition...You stay North/East of Hartford (i.e. the river). :rd:


----------



## tellyour (Sep 26, 2004)

Staying north of Hartford is no problem but staying east...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Haha ok, fair enough. You stay North and we'll be fine  It's been a pleasure doing business with you.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Virginia Beach PD is running a test in NY. but i think the dead line has passed. Hey anyone comming down my way then drop me a line.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

I just signed up for the PA State Trooper exam online. They will be having another test sometime in July.


----------

